# Chocolate for your skin......



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably too good to be true and also expensive.   I didn't convert pounds to dollars but it seems like a lot.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ok-younger-s-woman-s-dream-possibly-true.html

I am not really a big chocolate eater but have been eating a little dark chocolate lately for it's supposed health benefits but this article makes it sound like thats not even worthwhile unless you eat a certain amount.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 5, 2015)

Wouldn't that be nice - if it's true?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

It would be nice.  That would be more than $50 a box.  But it's in the Daily Mail which I take with a grain of salt.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It would be nice.  That would be more than $50 a box.  But it's in the Daily Mail which I take with a grain of salt.




If it worked, that's is not too expensive to get to eat chocolate and be wrinkle free...quite the bargain, lol.

what is a reputable source of news in the UK?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> If it worked, that's is not too expensive to get to eat chocolate and be wrinkle free...quite the bargain, lol.
> 
> what is a reputable source of news in the UK?



Times, Telegraph, Guardian, Observer, Independent.  The Daily Mail isn't as bad as a rag like the Sun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind eating chocolate and watching my wrinkles disappear!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol, I don't think any of us would...if it worked I would even pay $100 a box..still cheaper than anything else.

thanks for the news references.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I wouldn't mind eating chocolate and watching my wrinkles disappear!



I agree!  Would like to eat chocolate and lose wrinkles, but what about weight gain. Are they low cal?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably not, if they were I would pay $200 a box, lol.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe it works this way....The more chocolate you eat, the more you gain weight. 
The more weight you gain the more fat there is to fill in those wrinkles.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2015)

There ya go Nancy.  You're probably right.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Maybe it works this way....The more chocolate you eat, the more you gain weight.
> The more weight you gain the more fat there is to fill in those wrinkles.




Yes, that would work.   But since I'm not that big on chocolate, maybe pizza will also do the trick.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 5, 2015)

Depending on the lady sometimes a gift of chocolates gets you more skin to view...


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

Ha ha...won't work with me.

I hope you're wearing swimming trunks in that pic....no matter how much I stretch the screen...I can't tell.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Ha ha...won't work with me.
> 
> I hope you're wearing swimming trunks in that pic....no matter how much I stretch the screen...I can't tell.



Wine and a great dinner, soft music, low lights....


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wine and a great dinner, soft music, low lights....



that will work....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2015)

A tour bus driver is driving with a bus loadof seniors down a highway  when he is tapped on his shoulder by a little old lady. She offers him a  handful of peanuts, which he gratefully munches up. 

After about 15 minutes, she taps him on his shoulder again and she hands  him another handful of peanuts. She repeats this gesture about five  more times.

When she is about to hand him another batch again he asks the little old lady, 
"Why don't you eat the peanuts yourself?". 

"We can't chew them because we've no teeth", she replied.

The puzzled driver asks, 
"Why do you buy them then?" 

The old lady replied, 
"We just love the chocolate around them."


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> A tour bus driver is driving with a bus loadof seniors down a highway  when he is tapped on his shoulder by a little old lady. She offers him a  handful of peanuts, which he gratefully munches up.
> 
> After about 15 minutes, she taps him on his shoulder again and she hands  him another handful of peanuts. She repeats this gesture about five  more times.
> 
> ...




:lol1:


----------

